# Automatic transmission fluid



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

I just put a new gasket on my 1966 GTO automatic transmission pan. Does anyone know how much ATF fluid goes back in the tranny? The '66 book says 3 quarts, then another place says 22.5 pints. I don't know...
Thanks.
.....Mark


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

stock 2-speed automatic trans.? my '65 shop manual says to refill after replacing pan gasket, add 5 pints then run for 3-5 minutes in park to warm the fluid. check dipstick and add as required to bring fluid level to the full mark. DO NOT OVERFILL! that's what it says in the '65 shop manual.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Also could be that the two capacities you found differed because one included the torque converter and one did not. I like what rickm said. Add enough so that you can see it on the dipstick, then warm it up and top it off.


----------

